# Malpas Steam Fair in the UK



## Bogstandard (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been displaying my little engines at a fairly large steam rally and managed to escape from my stand for ten minutes to try to get the feel of the rally.
Unfortunately I didn't have time to get any shots of the dozens of full size engines but I did get some of stationary engines and a few of the many 'model' engines.
Here are a few of the pics I took.

One for Rick, how about using one of your stationary engines to drive your lathe.







This was part of the model side living area, the one in the foreground is being built and is still in raw metal.






Here is one I think is in 3" scale, maybe Kevin will know better, but a very nice example of the dozens that were there.






This last one is for those who like hit & miss, here is a brute, you could 'feel' it when it fired.






If anyone is interested in any more, there are a few that I could post.

John


----------



## Ralph (Sep 9, 2007)

Bring them on John. Those engines are beautiful, and they deserve to be seen, and I for one really enjoy the craftsmanship.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 9, 2007)

Now thats a lathe!  
Did they demonstrate cutting on it?
I have had an opportunity to play with a line shaft driven lathe many
years ago.  It was painfully slow and very difficult to control.
Those were the day when a machinist was a CRAFTSMAN!

Great pictures!  
What else do you have?

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All, 
As I said, I didn't have much time to take all the photos I wanted, I was kept busy on my stand almost continuously for seven hours each day, genuine interested punters took over 160 flyers over the two days. I was the busiest stand in the whole model display area, just wait until next year when I am more organised. I am now worn out so going to rest today.
I am posting all the pics I managed to take, if I got any information from the displayers I will put a comment above the picture, so you will know as much as I picked up.
Rick, didn't have time to wait about for the lathe demonstration.











This is an old two man chainsaw.





















This one was cutting metal on the hacksaw and pumping water at the same time, dual purpose machinery.
















Now THIS is a water pump.











This chap must drink a lot of coffee, a bit over the top for everyday coffee grinding.






Portable sheep shearing, get 'em while they are still in the field.
















An ingenious method of driving a drill post, a disc trapped betwwen two rubber faced wheels.































The full size versions of these Foden trucks were built about five miles from where I live.











This is a fully road legal home built V twin steam car, he had driven it to the rally. Under the hood was a lovely vertical firetube boiler, I forgot to ask how he fuelled it.











The red one on the right is a prototype and is between scale 3" & 4", the big black one is a 4" scale. The chap in the green cap walked 1/2 mile to my stand for me to explain how to reduce the pressure of his main boiler steam to drive his boiler pump. Hopefully next year I will see if he managed to make the bits to do it.






A few commecial hauliers have BIG engines mounted on flatbeds, to advertise their business. I think this one is a ship engine.











These next few pics show the rough size of the show, views down the valley to the tractor and motorcycle display areas, the last one shows large trees in the distance, that was where the main display area was, you can see the haze produced by all the steam and smoke. A lot of the rides on the fairground were steam powered. The pictures I have taken here show only a minute amount of the exhibits on display, from falconry to a portable blacksmithy.
















John


----------



## lugnut (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks a BIG bunch for the great photos, John.  Now I have to find an event here on the west coast of the US to attend.  I think I could spend days looking at that Old Iron!
Mel


----------



## rake60 (Sep 10, 2007)

The engine driven hack saw is a favorite for me!  

Great Pictures John!!!


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 10, 2007)

John, 
Great pictures. I really like the tractors.

Kenny


----------



## mouritsen (Sep 17, 2007)

> Thanks a BIG bunch for the great photos, John. Now I have to find an event here on the west coast of the US to attend. I think I could spend days looking at that Old Iron!


Lugnut,  I noticed you're on the Oregon coast.  You should check out the Great Oregon Steam up. http://www.antiquepowerland.com.  I went this year for the first time and I didn't want to leave.


----------



## lugnut (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Mouritson, I had heard there was some sort of place like that but hadn't taken the time to find it.  I've marked it on my calender to watch for it's show this next summer.
Thanks
Mel


----------

